# Duroc Chops



## SmokinEdge (Jul 31, 2022)

I’ve started using a double sear process for SV mostly for the pan juice base for sauce or gravy. So far I like this method very well, I’ve done beef and pork this way and in both cases the meat flavor is definitely bumped up a notch.
I seared these Duroc chops in CI with butter before going into the water bath.











Then bagged and into the bath set at 140F for about 2 hours. These are about 1-1/4 to 1-1/2 inch thick.






Then I used the same CI to sauté some mushrooms and garlic to start making a Mascarpon/Parmesan cream sauce.






Once the chops were done I took them to grill and hit them with a propane torch for final sear.





These came out super juicy and delicious.











My plate shot with Farfalle pasta smothered in sauce, steamed spinach and chop.







Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jul 31, 2022)

WOW!  That looks so incredibly good!


----------



## tx smoker (Jul 31, 2022)

That is nothing short of spectacular. Pork looks excellent but you got me drooling with the pasta and mushroom sauce. Man oh man that looks and sounds delicious!! Extremely well done.

Robert


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 31, 2022)

Looks tasty and juicy! And the added sauce...pass me a plate please!

Ryan


----------



## DougE (Jul 31, 2022)

The chops look fantastic, and that mushroom sauce is something I gotta try. I'll take a plate with some gluten free pasta (I know you got some around there lol).


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jul 31, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> WOW!  That looks so incredibly good!


Thank you Brian.



tx smoker said:


> That is nothing short of spectacular. Pork looks excellent but you got me drooling with the pasta and mushroom sauce. Man oh man that looks and sounds delicious!! Extremely well done.
> 
> Robert


Much appreciated Robert, I didn’t measure anything in the sauce but I’ll try to post my method for the sauce.



Brokenhandle said:


> Looks tasty and juicy! And the added sauce...pass me a plate please!
> 
> Ryan


Thank you Ryan, you will have to try the sauce, it’s rich but delicious.



DougE said:


> The chops look fantastic, and that mushroom sauce is something I gotta try. I'll take a plate with some gluten free pasta (I know you got some around there lol).


Thank you Doug, yeah the oldest had his with GF penne pasta, stay tuned for a recipe of sorts for the sauce.


----------



## jcam222 (Jul 31, 2022)

Looks fantastic and cooked just right. I love Duroc and Berkshire pork.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jul 31, 2022)

For the mushroom sauce:

I sauté mushrooms and minced garlic in the same pan as I seared the chops so you get the drippings and the slightly browned butter as a base. I cook the mushrooms until they absorb the butter then add white wine (I used a riesling slightly dry) to deglaze the pan, maybe 2/3c. Simmer the mushrooms for maybe 5 minutes, long enough to boil off the alcohol and for the shrooms to absorb a little wine, then add 1-2 Tbs. of a combination of fresh minced basil, oregano and Italian parsley.

Then add about 5oz. of mascarpone cheese, stir, then add about 16oz. Heavy cream, bring to a simmer and reduce, if it gets a little thick I add water for consistency, then I add about 1/2c fresh grated Parmigiano Reggiano, stir and cook only until cheese is incorporated and remove from heat.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jul 31, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> Looks fantastic and cooked just right. I love Duroc and Berkshire pork.


Thank you Jeff, I do appreciate it. The pork producer I get my meat from has a little Berkshire mixed in his Duroc line, the fat is so buttery and delicious.


----------



## millerbuilds (Jul 31, 2022)

Looks delicious!  

- Jason


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jul 31, 2022)

millerbuilds said:


> Looks delicious!
> 
> - Jason


Thanks much Jason.


----------

